# deuce, mitro, and mhlatke try to take me out all on the same day.



## tx_tuff (Jun 16, 2007)

Well it seems these guys are still trying to take out Texas! Haven't they figured it out by now how much we love all these awesome sticks landing on our doorsteps!!! 
This was a great freaking hit!!! No doubt prob the best hit I have ever taken. I opened the boxes at a herf here last night so everybody could see what was going on! It was a lot of fun and totaly awesome, hell I think Bigfoot enjoyed it more than me LOL. As you can see in the pics I had to give y'all a little ribbing.
Don't worry guys, when I get a chance I will get better pics of the cigars and post each bomb in its on thread. Untill than enjoy these!


And thanks guys!


----------



## jitzy (Jan 7, 2007)

Frank you got F'ed up there good


----------



## jitzy (Jan 7, 2007)

oh and by the way "another one bites the dust"


----------



## Jonjonmacky (Oct 30, 2007)

dammit man you got your arse handed too you!
I really wish i could have been there but...work..


----------



## Chango (Apr 7, 2006)

Wow, what an awesome strike! Glad to see ya'll survived...


----------



## mitro-cl (Jul 5, 2007)

I love it! Great pics. Looks like a great time and Have fun with all them smokes!


----------



## LkyLindy (Feb 1, 2008)

Nice Herf

Nicer Haul


----------



## mrgatorman (Mar 23, 2007)

Great stuff...I love this bar..its my kind of place...


----------



## mhlatke (Oct 13, 2007)

Great pics Frank - thanx for sharing.
Enjoy the smokes!


----------



## karmaz00 (Dec 5, 2007)

wow. awsome hit


----------



## howland1998 (Dec 17, 2007)

Of course we know you guys love those sticks. Hell, We would all love that kind of smackin. You're just another BOTL that deserves it.


----------



## hiway_86 (Jan 9, 2008)

Damn!! Great hits!!!!


----------



## iloveclmore (Jan 23, 2008)

Very nice!


----------



## JLDUDE12345-cl (Feb 13, 2008)

Frank those fuentes look delicious:dribble: Nice hit!!


----------



## patefengreen (Sep 27, 2007)

Nice going, Frank. You sure you're not a double agent working with "them?" What were you thinking man! Bringing all those explosives to Robustos. Were you trying to kill Team Houston?

Nice hit boys! Tons of goodness!


----------



## koolhandk (Dec 17, 2007)

A hit worthy enough for TXTUFF, great job guys. Looks like you are going to need to buy a new bulletproof vest for work.


----------



## Tha Criddler (Jul 26, 2007)

I can't really make out all the cigars but the ones I can see are great.


----------



## tx_tuff (Jun 16, 2007)

Like I said, when I have time each bomb will get its own thread when I have time!


----------



## Itsme-Speedy-G (Aug 20, 2007)

Nice tag team boys....

It looks like Bigfoot was a little jealous:lol:


----------



## Doogie (Oct 15, 2007)

:dribble::whoohoo:another hit on texas


----------



## texasmatt (Feb 25, 2008)

Thats great stuff there. nice hit!


----------



## Dun killin time (Jun 4, 2007)

cluster bomb!
great hit guys!


----------



## smokinj (Jan 16, 2008)

Super Hits' guys!! Enjoy Frank


----------



## sofaman (Jun 20, 2007)

Great Hit enjoy them Frank!!!


----------



## Cypress (Jun 27, 2007)

I would have to say that is nice.


----------



## jam (Dec 29, 2007)

Al i can say is DAM you got spanked hard


----------



## Sea Jay (Jan 28, 2008)

I love the pictures! Looks like you got some really nice cigars. Enjoy.


----------



## happy1 (Jun 29, 2007)

you got toasted :lol:


----------



## Deuce Da Masta (Dec 4, 2006)

Hey phranc, glad you made it back in one piece. Seems like it was a nice hit! Someone should tell bigfoot he mighta been on that list too. Actually i know he was, i wrote it HAHAHAHAHAHA

More bombs are in the air boys, dont let your guard down just yet!!!


----------



## DOZER (Sep 30, 2007)

Super hit!


----------



## Clavery88 (Feb 1, 2008)

Brian's So goofy. Nice Addition to the collection


----------



## boomerd35 (Apr 24, 2007)

I was standing next to Vegasgirl, so I got mostly the same pics as Frank posted. Here's a couple more that I got..

Bomb exploding in Frank's face...


----------



## GreySmoke (Jan 11, 2008)

More destruction is instore for those who oppose ......


----------



## Bigfoot (Jun 25, 2007)

I'm standing right there and I can say that there were some damn nice sticks sent!


----------

